# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  How to use wireless LAN and wired LAN at the same time ?

## Maciamo

I have recently bought a wireless LAN to use a second PC in another room. I was already using a router (internet sharing) for my 2 PC's. Now that I plug the wirless "air station" to the router, the connection of wired PC stops working. But the strangest is that it doesn't stop working immediately, but maybe after 15min. Then even if I turn off the wireless, I still have to reset (turn off then on) the main router to have the wired connection working again.

Is there no way of having a wired and wireless connection shared on the same router ?  :Doubt:

----------


## Keiichi

It should be possible. I don't know what a wireless "air station" is, but I have mine working wired (2 desktops) and wireless (a laptop) using a wireless router (which also contains jacks for four LAN cables). I'm not sure what the problem is. :\

Keiichi

 :Sou ka:

----------


## Maciamo

> It should be possible. I don't know what a wireless "air station" is,


Just the name of the wireless router.

Yes, I have basically the same as you, so I wonder why it isn't working. I found this site explaining about configuring one router as modem only, or WAN, but don't know how to do (my router manual has almost nothing in it).

----------


## Porl

Im running a wireless network switch of a 4 port LAN Router. What router are you using? Mine is a Netgear adsl router/hub. I just plugged my belkin wireless switch into the router and it worked fine. Have you checked your routers admin menus to see if there is an option to activate other attached devices? there might be something like that?

Im not too sure, mine worked fine straight out of the box..  :Doubt:  

Porl''

----------


## RockLee

"air station" must be ACCES POINT you're talking about  :Wink: ...well...did you gave your pc's IP adresses or let them assign automatically by the DHCP server???

----------


## Porl

that just made me think. What firewall are you using? if it is ZoneAlarm you may need to set the new I.Ps of the wireless computer to all the other machines as a trusted i.p....

just guessing still.. :Sou ka: 

Porl''

----------


## Twisted

> "air station" must be ACCES POINT you're talking about


Well, the Access Point is probably from Buffalo as their wireless routers carry the name "Airstation". I have one myself.  :Cool:  




> ...well...did you gave your pc's IP adresses or let them assign automatically by the DHCP server???


I do indeed think your best bet is to turn off the DHCP-function either your LAN router or Airstation. We had this same ill configuration at work. People often got booted off the network because of an IP-conflict.

----------


## openup

It should work fine...

If you use two of them at once, two different combinations of IP addresses are given to your Wireless LAN and Wired (cable) LAN. But speaking from my own experience (yeah...I've got XP), when you use two of them at once, the data is transmitted on the wired one more than wireless.

----------


## Maciamo

I have found the problem. I had to update Windows XP and install NWLink NetBIOS in the Network Connection properties.

----------

